# Why cant I get cyclone gray/red interior?



## stormy652 (Aug 5, 2004)

Guys,

I was building a GTO on pontiac.com and it appears that I cannot order one in cyclone gray with the red interior, but I can get one in silver with a red interior. 

I think this is bullcrap!

I've owned two black Corvettes and I don't want a third because black is too much of a PITA to clean for a DD.

I don't want silver because it's too boring.

I loved the spiral gray metallic on Vettes and I love the cyclone gray on the GTO...but I want a red interior! 

I don't want to be stuck with black! 

Obviously, GM doesn't think that enough people want that color...

But I dont wan't to have to "settle" for a different combo. This is crap. I was all ready to buy...

Anyone else think that combo would be hot? Maybe we can bug GM into doing it...


----------



## Josh D (Mar 8, 2005)

I'm guessing they don't offer it because it doesn't go together all that well


----------



## jerrybramlett (Feb 8, 2005)

*I think it would look good.*

There are some other "unavailable" color combos that would look good too. GM could easily offer some new and unusual match-ups using the same interior and exterior colors they already show in the catalog. Beats me why they won't let the customer mix-n-match anything with everything.

A couple of weeks ago I tried to find a phone number for someone in GM with the stroke to make some tweaks to the available color combos, but I struck out. Is there such a line that I could call? I've got an '05 GTO on order now, so it's not like I'm a disinterested party. The dealer has told me "no way" on any special combination of available colors, but I wonder.... I really wanted a black car with a blue interior. Currently I'm settling for red.


----------



## Warlock (Mar 10, 2005)

*I feel your pain*

GM is fishing with this car.....if sales are high enough they may bring production to North America and that will result in a whole lot more options and choices.
If you remember this is an adaptation of an existing Ausie ride that is based on GM parts assembled in Austrailia.
They buy their parts from different places than the States does.(Blapunk etc)
Color options etc are probably "negotiated" by Pontiac based on general availability etc. If the sales results are "good" more options will be available next year and if and when they bring production "state side" things will change........some not always will be for the best.
Just ordered '05 midnight blue M6 ETA.....June
saying good by to "99 WS6 M6 soon  
Later 
Warlock


----------



## jerrybramlett (Feb 8, 2005)

*No accounting for taste*

Back in the sixties and seventies GM would list "recommended" color combinations in car sales catalogs, but they would actually build whatever combination floated your boat. They would ask you to re-confirm the order if you got really wierd. But after that, you got what you wanted. 

I remember some pretty awful stuff coming in, especially during the sixties when two-tones were popular. The assembly line workers were probably laughing so hard they couldn't stand up while building these cars. But hey, it helped sell cars and didn't cost GM a cent. What was the harm?

The strangest good-looking combo I remember was dark Navy blue with a bright red interior. It actually looked great on '63-4 Corvettes, and Chevrolet built several that way.


----------



## Tom (Nov 1, 2004)

In 1984 I went into the mazda dealer and said I want a bright red RX7 GSL with a beige leather interior. Dealer said I could have a metallic red GSL with a burgandy interior. Or a red GS with a black interior. Those were my choices, take it or leave it.

He said I could call Hiroshima and that was what I was going to get.

I was pissed. Ended up with a Gray GSL with a burgandy interior. 

It has nothing to do with unions, success of the car etc. It has to do with why the Japanese are killing GM. They can produce a car for much less, and have just in time delivery of parts. If they are going to shoot a dozen gray cars, they have a dozen black interiors on order. not six blue, three red, two black, and one purple. 

Plus all you are putting down is a few hundred bucks. If you put your whopping $500 down and order your car with a red interior, and when it comes in you take off your beer goggles, and decide it is hideous, and walk across the street and buy a mustang, the dealer is stuck with an awful looking car.


----------



## stormy652 (Aug 5, 2004)

Yeah, well, I don't think its hideous. I don't see why there has to be so much distinction between a red interior on a gray car and a red interior on a silver car....

My dad tells me stories of how he ordered a green, matched to a sample he brought in, on his Olds 442...straight from the factory. I think it cost him $80.


----------



## djdub (Oct 23, 2004)

Red does not go with Cyclone Gray. It would almost be like ordering the '04s Barbados Blue with red interior. Some of you might ask, how? But if you see a Cyclone Gray in person, it' s not all that different from BB. Cyclone Gray is not a straight gray color, it has a very blue tint to it.


----------



## jerrybramlett (Feb 8, 2005)

*Interesting, but not helpful*

While it's interesting to hear personal opinions about the "tastefulness" of the gray/red combo, those really aren't helpful answers to the original question. What would help is a way to get GM or the Aussies to open up the color choices to more varied combinations.

I really don't care if some buyer wants a yellow car with a red interior. It's his money. Go for it.


----------



## djdub (Oct 23, 2004)

jerrybramlett said:


> While it's interesting to hear personal opinions about the "tastefulness" of the gray/red combo, those really aren't helpful answers to the original question. What would help is a way to get GM or the Aussies to open up the color choices to more varied combinations.
> 
> I really don't care if some buyer wants a yellow car with a red interior. It's his money. Go for it.


We're merely stating the reason why you can't get that color combo. Unless you're ordering a hand built Bentley, Mazerati, Rolls Royce, etc. No car company is gonna let you make up your own color combos. It's not gonna happen, get over it.


----------



## SFLGOAT (Oct 7, 2004)

Just in time delivery of parts has been around since before my father retired from GM over 20 years ago, just not as on as grand a scale. The japanese success is due to the UAW and the poor US work ethic. The huge cost of benefits, supporting retirees, and paying a $30+ an hour to push a broom UAW= good for Employee, bad for the Employer 

As far a colors are concerned, throw enough money and in the US you can have whatever color you want and I believe it still reigns true. I heard stories of the arabs ordering Caddy police cars, custom colors, etc. You still see Mary Kay pink caddys, right. My brother even ordered on his 88 tomato red TransAM body colored wheels which were suppossed to be only available in black that year. If you knew how to check boxes on the order sheet, you could override a lot of things. Not so today. 

If you have noticed, over the last two decades freedom of choice has disappeared in the automotive industry. Everything is "packaged" in options to make the buying process easier and control inventories. 

With regards to interiors, you are given a choice of interior color with specific colors. Why, because GM knows approximately how many red, black, ...... cars they will build on a percentage basis. Very few cars today are "special ordered compared to years ago. It is all marketing. GM will build the colors/combonations which are most likely to sell in that order. 

Plus all you are putting down is a few hundred bucks. If you put your whopping $500 down and order your car with a red interior, and when it comes in you take off your beer goggles, and decide it is hideous, and walk across the street and buy a mustang, the dealer is stuck with an awful looking car.[/QUOTE]

You are correct. My brother in CT a few years ago wanted to order a loaded Monte Carlo SS with the Spoiler package with a cloth interior, no sunroof with a 200.00 deposit. Dealer would not do it. Said he wanted a few thousand to order because if my brother walked, he would be unable to sell a cloth interior car with no sunroof. Even though he told the dealer with the dozens of cars my family ordered over the years, we never walked on a deal. He told the dealer there is a better chance of you going under and me being out my money :lol: Needless to say my brother walked and put his order in at another dealer on his terms.

Why is everyone nit picking colors? Show me another limited run car with this much choice in color/interior for this kind of money. :cheers


----------



## vgrani1g35 (Feb 3, 2005)

i agree. i had an o1 m3 with the grey/red interior combo. it was hot! i dont why they dont make that combo. i just got my black on red 05 about a month ago and the red interior sets it off. dealer also had a grey on black and there was no comparison.


----------

